# upgrading LG1100 Louisiana grill to wifi and has to be a better controller



## WMV (Feb 13, 2020)

just a question how would a person put a wifi controller on a Louisiana LG 1100 since there controller are all a pos! I would like to find more info on this subject. Without using my Firebox while cooking it would ruin everything on the the grille to the point the dog shouldn't eat it .


----------



## mike243 (Feb 14, 2020)

To be honest it sounds like you have more problems than a controller would fix, there are a bunch of plug and play controllers and a search will turn up several, my pitboss is about the same as your 1100 and has been great. good luck getting the bugs worked out.


----------

